# 98 altima help!!!!!



## 215stud (May 23, 2007)

hey guys i have a 98 altima my dad was drivin home and it just stoped and cut off on him, it has right at 200,000 miles on it it will turn over but wont fire im thinking about replaceing the engine in it do ya'll think that will fix the problem or could it be something else?? thanks fellas Matt


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think replacing the engine is a pretty drastic step considering you don't know what the problem is! What if the problem is a bad fuel pump or poor harness connection? Replacing the engine will do nothing to fix the problem....You need to start with the basics and isolate the cause of the problem. Check the fuses and fusible links, check for spark to the plugs, test the fuel pressure (or at least spray some carb cleaner into the intake and see if the engine fires), check you compression and check for stored trouble codes.


----------

